# What are the countries that use front engine buses?



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

I know Brazil is one of them....








http://sobuzao.blogspot.com.br/2011/03/explicacao-do-que-e-um-onibus.html

like this...








http://veiculo.mercadolivre.com.br/...-com-ar-e-motor-dianteiro-caio-apache-vip-_JM


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

North American schoolbuses are nearly always front-engined, though other types of buses are almost never. 








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_bus

It's rather odd that inter-city buses are never front engined, when you think about it. It would allow them to be slightly more aerodynamic, and the placement outside of the cabin could reduce noise inside. Probably something to do with bus terminal layouts.

Edit: I'll clarify that I was thinking of the American-truck style when I wrote this, where the engine is set physically in front of the cabin. It seems as though many coach buses are actually front-engined.


----------



## Northwood-3179 (Aug 6, 2011)

There were lots of front engined LiAZ-677 buses on russian roads just about ten years ago.









Nowadays ukrainian made Bogdan(Isuzu engine) buses are popular

















I suppose all small-size buses and lots of mid-size are front engine

For example these russian PAZ buses:
The old 3205








and new 3204


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

thank you for posting...but I am refering about 12 or 13-meter length buses...for example this in são paulo....








http://www.revistaportaldoonibus.co...age.php?album=147&pid=11831#top_display_media


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

That 3205 is awesome. 

What exactly is the point of these front-engine buses, where the engine sits inside the cabin? Isn't having the big dog-house (engine cover) right there kind of a waste of space?


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

He Named Thor said:


> That 3205 is awesome.
> 
> What exactly is the point of these front-engine buses, where the engine sits inside the cabin? Isn't having the big dog-house (engine cover) right there kind of a waste of space?


They are cheaper. That's about their only advantage. They have many disadvantages though, which is why most modern buses have their engines in the back.


----------



## Tyco75 (Jun 29, 2011)

I like this thread.


----------



## studdmanster (Oct 21, 2009)

In India majorly FE (front engine) trucks and buses are used...


----------



## sdhwadfk (Mar 25, 2013)

It would allow them to be slightly more aerodynamic, and the placement outside of the cabin could reduce noise inside. Probably something to do with bus terminal layouts.


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

sdhwadfk said:


> It would allow them to be slightly more aerodynamic, and the placement outside of the cabin could reduce noise inside. Probably something to do with bus terminal layouts.


How does putting the engine in the back prevent a bus from being more aerodynamic?

The big disadvantage of putting the engine in the front is that you need to run a shaft all the way to the back to drive the rear wheels. That means you can't put in a low floor. You only see front engined buses where cost trumps all other concerns, so that must be their only advantage. You don't see a lot of front engined buses in Europe for example.


----------



## makeindia (May 26, 2016)

Front engine is used in india, Mostly buses and truck are used in front engine.


----------

